# Over 3000 Sikh pilgrims from India to attend celebrations of Baba Guru Nanak



## Devil Soul

*Over 3000 Sikh pilgrims from India to attend celebrations of Baba Guru Nanak*
Home / National / Over 3000 Sikh pilgrims from India to attend celebrations of Baba Guru Nanak
By Web Desk
November 10, 2016
Latest : National

0
0








ISLAMABAD: Amid Pak-India border tensions, Pakistan has issued 3316 visas to Indian Sikh pilgrims to attend birthday celebrations of Baba Guru Nanak Dev from 12-21 November.

Every year, thousands of Sikhs from all over the world including India, come to Nankana Sahib to attend the annual birth anniversary celebrations of first Sikh guru, Baba Guru Nanak Dev in Gurudwara.

In line with Pakistan's efforts to encourage people to people contacts and promote religious tourism the High Commission in India has issued visas to pilgrims more than the numbers prescribed under the 1974 bilateral protocol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Met alot of sikh guys whos parents visited Pakistan recently, All i know their heart beats with Pakistan i just wanna see them in pressure they chose to live with those who hang their kids and kill their people in golden temple or with people who have been custodian of their holliest places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Met alot of sikh guys whos parents visited Pakistan recently, All i know their heart beats with Pakistan i just wanna see them in pressure they chose to live with those who hang their kids and kill their people in golden temple or with people who have been custodian of their holliest places.


 Poor attempt at rabble rousing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Tom M said:


> You should expect at-least 10% R&AW agents among them for sure.



even they all are RA&W agents we still treat them with respect unless and untill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

Welcome Home our Sikh Brothers...!


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

third eye said:


> Poor attempt at rabble rousing



oh you feel that. must be hindu other wise no one would judge it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

Sheikh Rauf said:


> oh you feel that. must be hindu other wise no one would judge it.


 I am an Indian & can 'judge' rabble rousing against my nation when I see it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Tom M said:


> You should expect at-least 10% R&AW agents among them for sure.



We still nevermind  because Guru Nanak pilgrimage is something we welcome these Sikhs from around the world without an ounce of doubt.

This is something we do with heart and soul and affection.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

third eye said:


> I am an Indian & can 'judge' rabble rousing against my nation when I see it


lol first try to be nation then judge. bringing everyone against Pakistan wont make you united for long time.. address your issues Kashmir khalistan assam naxlites muslims low cast hindus christians need you to add em.
we welcome anyone who wants to visit Pakistan peacefully. And if you try to be funny we know what to do with Monkies.


----------



## Spring Onion

AMCA said:


> Met a lot of Muslim guys from Pakistan who had come for their health care to India. All I know their heart beats with India, I just wanna see them in pressure they chose to live in a country where terrorism is at its peak and with people who have been ruining their livelihood.



Agreed on health visit part since India has a big health tourism


----------



## AirDefence

Spy Master said:


> Welcome Home our Sikh Brothers...!


LOl, what was that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamrananvaar

AMCA said:


> Met a lot of Muslim guys from Pakistan who had come for their health care to India. All I know their heart beats with India, I just wanna see them in pressure they chose to live in a country where terrorism is at its peak and with people who have been ruining their livelihood.


and u living under a terrorist modi and govt that sponsors terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

besthuman said:


> Why heat ??



 sorry that was a typo. I intended to say HEART.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Tom M said:


> You should expect at-least 10% R&AW agents among them for sure.


ok. but they would go back within month along with atleast 10% ISI agents.


----------



## Spring Onion

Ea Returns said:


> What world are you living on.... mars? According to you, if sectarian violence is common in Pakistan, it has be ditto everywhere??... Hammam mei sab nange? It's not like that, visit India and see it yourself. This is ISI Media fed propaganda to your subconscious just like Kargil, 65 and 71 were won by you, there is not even iota of truth in it.




Our media is sensible enough to analyse things factually so do not worry about ISI.

As far as Kashmir khalistan assam naxlites, cast based discrimination etc etc is concerned well these have never been sectarian so your apprehension is wrong at all levels.



besthuman said:


> Ok because men having heat for other men maybe illegal in pakistan as its in india.



 gay hind man what are you smoking


----------



## AMCA

kamrananvaar said:


> and u living under a terrorist modi and govt that sponsors terrorists



Name one UN designated Organization that originates from India and that which the govt sponsors? I know the likes of you are pissed off with Modi and for good!! Live with it.


----------



## RealNapster

besthuman said:


> Gay hind ? Not nice. It was just a joke mate.



JAY HIND.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Tom M said:


> You should expect at-least 10% R&AW agents among them for sure.



And you should expected all of them to return as double agents.


----------



## Ea Returns

Spring Onion said:


> As far as Kashmir khalistan assam naxlites, cast based discrimination etc etc is concerned well these have never been sectarian so your apprehension is wrong at all levels.



I used the word Sectarian violence for Pakistan, not for India. I agree it's different kind of violence here but It's no where close in quantity as perpetuated by your media. Whatever it was and is, it's on a fast decline as our economy is improving. Even those odd naxal incidence are from across the Myanmar border. Like it or not, you give employment to the youth, all this azadi & religious froth settles down slowly. May be over next 10 yrs or so, it will diminish all together.... Not true for Kashmir though because under article 370, indian's can't invest there so it will continue to remain on periphery and outside our economic clout.



RealNapster said:


> JAY HIND.


Jay Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Ea Returns said:


> I used the word Sectarian violence for Pakistan bro, not for India because it's different kind of violence here but It's no where close as perpetuated by your media. Whatever it was and is, it's on a fast decline as our economy is improving. Like it or not, you give employment to the youth, all this azadi & religious froth settles down slowly. May be over next 10 yrs or so, it will diminish all together.... Not true for Kashmir though because under article 370, indian's can't invest there so it will continue to remain on periphery and outside our economic clout.



 Interestingly our media has never perpetuated the situation not even to an extent of disseminating informational news . 
As far as jobs or provision of basic amenities of life well that is the basic reason for most of these rebellions in India excluding Kashmir.

I personally believe that Khalistan or North East was never an Azadi movement. 




> Jay Pakistan



 same to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ea Returns

Spring Onion said:


> I personally believe that Khalistan or North East was never an Azadi movement..



They were demanding a separate state... That's what i mean by Azadi.


----------



## salarsikander

They are welcomed to land of gods


----------



## Ea Returns

salarsikander said:


> They are welcomed to land of gods



No doubt... you reign in the land of gods.. Mohan jo daro = abode of Mohan (krishna). I read somewhere that 4500yrs old baby krishna engraved on tablet was unearthed by western scholars in pakistan. You are in a blessed land. Dont ask me to share the link, you can google it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Ea Returns said:


> No doubt... you reign in the land of gods.. Mohan jo daro = abode of Mohan (krishna). I read somewhere that 4500 old baby krishna engraved on tablet was unearthed by western scholars in pakistan. You are in a blessed land. Dont ask me to share the link, you can google it


I am well aware of that, hence which is why I said such. 

I do hope and pray that our people let the worshippers from any part of world come and pray in safety

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vishvamitra

AMCA said:


> Met a lot of Muslim guys from Pakistan who had come for their health care to India. All I know their heart beats with India, I just wanna see them in pressure they chose to live in a country where terrorism is at its peak and with people who have been ruining their livelihood.


They have no self respect . Yaha bhi apne enemies ke paas bhikh mangne aajate hain...


----------



## Laozi

Sheikh Rauf said:


> lol first try to be nation then judge. bringing everyone against Pakistan wont make you united for long time.. address your issues Kashmir khalistan assam naxlites muslims low cast hindus christians need you to add em.
> we welcome anyone who wants to visit Pakistan peacefully. And if you try to be funny we know what to do with Monkies.





kamrananvaar said:


> and u living under a terrorist modi and govt that sponsors terrorists



Lets see if Any Oppressed Indian seek asylum in Pakistan


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Laozi said:


> Lets see if Any Oppressed Indian seek asylum in Pakistan


Dawood Ibrahim?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salarsikander

AMCA said:


> Met a lot of Muslim guys from Pakistan who had come for their health care to India. All I know their heart beats with India, I just wanna see them in pressure they chose to live in a country where terrorism is at its peak and with people who have been ruining their livelihood.


Reported for cheap ranting without any proof whatsoever @Oscar @waz



Vishvamitra said:


> They have no self respect . Yaha bhi apne enemies ke paas bhikh mangne aajate hain...


Reported for deeply insulting Pakistanis, and the irony is that this filthy guy is here in PAKISTAN defence forum 
@Oscar @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Laozi said:


> Lets see if Any Oppressed Indian seek asylum in Pakistan


do people from Indian Occupied Kashmir count?


----------



## AMCA

salarsikander said:


> Reported for cheap ranting without any proof whatsoever @Oscar @waz



As if the person whom I had quoted had ample amount of proofs. Get a life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

AMCA said:


> As if the person whom I had quoted had ample amount of proofs. Get a life.


Your cheap arse quotations for satisfying your inferiority complex wont work. Try to become orginal sometime. Noob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Vishvamitra said:


> They have no self respect . Yaha bhi apne enemies ke paas bhikh mangne aajate hain...



Never criticize someones situation. We are human beings afterall. Humanity has no boundary. Those who come seeking help must be welcomed with open arms, I am sure Pakistan would do the same had one of us visited there. Enemy state is just politics, Human to Human remains connected despite all differences



salarsikander said:


> Your cheap arse quotations for satisfying your inferiority complex wont work. Try to become orginal sometime. Noob



Why would I have a complex? inferiority non the least. Come on. I just borrowed the template from one of your countrymen and if I were ranting, so was he.. I am 24 crt original mate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Articulate

Not a wise choice personally. Lets hope they all return safely.


----------



## ahsanhaider

Welcome Sikhs to the Land of Baba Nanak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ea Returns

I


Vishvamitra said:


> They have no self respect . Yaha bhi apne enemies ke paas bhikh mangne aajate hain...


Certainly dont appreciate this... i & u can go anywhere if our loved one is in danger. This is not what we are.. pls delete your comment. We are privileged if we are of any use to pakistanis if it is for the sake of humanity. I disown your comment as an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

Zibago said:


> do people from Indian Occupied Kashmir count?



Yes, they are as much Indian as any other Indian. 

Has anybody yet applied for asylum ?

I guess NOBODY, but now some of those whose funding has been squeezed by Modi MIGHT APPLY


----------



## Zibago

Laozi said:


> Yes, they are as much Indian as any other Indian.
> 
> Has anybody yet applied for asylum ?
> 
> I guess NOBODY, but now some of those whose funding has been squeezed by Modi MIGHT APPLY


About 40000 are living as refugees in AJK only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

AMCA said:


> Why would I have a complex? inferiority non the least. Come on. I just borrowed the template from one of your countrymen and if I were ranting, so was he.. I am 24 crt original mate


Its no wonder a made up story came the a country at height of terrorism. What are you smoking a weed ? 
A typical rant from indians



Articulate said:


> Not a wise choice personally. Lets hope they all return safely.


Better than lynching people for being muslims and making them abuse their religion and god


----------



## Articulate

salarsikander said:


> Better than lynching people for being muslims and making them abuse their religion and god


I _could_ point out that it is still better than shooting little girls in the head for going to school or burning alive some christians for 'blasphemy'...but I'll let your post slide.

None of my concern what Pakistan does to its own people. I just hope that these Indians come back okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMCA

salarsikander said:


> Its no wonder a made up story came the a country at height of terrorism. What are you smoking a weed ?
> A typical rant from indians



Not a made up story. Its 100% true. You dont like it, stay away.. Simple as that. Typical Pakistani denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Ranger

Welcome Welcome , i met few sikhs back then 2 years ago all pray for Pakistan and there Khalistan Movement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Articulate said:


> I _could_ point out that it is still better than shooting little girls in the head for going to school or burning alive some christians for 'blasphemy'...but I'll let your post slide.
> 
> None of my concern what Pakistan does to its own people. I just hope that these Indians come back okay.


oh yes those losers were sent to hell, Secondly, keep ypur concerns to ypurself. Those 3k people know what theyre doing



AMCA said:


> Not a made up story. Its 100% true. You dont like it, stay away.. Simple as that. Typical Pakistani denial.


Oh yes An indian word against Pakistan's. Very genuine


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Green Ranger said:


> Welcome Welcome , i met few sikhs back then 2 years ago all pray for Pakistan and there Khalistan Movement


Hehe. If you ask me, I would say something similar if I meet a Pakistani. 
#dontakeanIndianatfacevalule


----------



## newb3e

Loo g ab sikh Pakistan arahay hain is may bhi hindu ki g may agg lag rahi hai!

Koi g hai ya gas field boss?


----------



## Laozi

Zibago said:


> About 40000 are living as refugees in AJK only


I am really waiting for the DAY when you will STOP referring your citizens as Refugees or Mohajirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Laozi said:


> I am really waiting for the DAY when you will STOP referring your citizens as Refugees or Mohajirs.


Afghan Muhajirs will be called Muhajirs other than that all ethnicities have their own names (Kashmiris,Punjabis,Paharis,Pashtuns,Balochs,Seraikis,Sindhis,Baltis,Gilgitis,Hazarawals,Urdu Speaking,Ranghars,Gujratis,Rajistanis,Brahuis,Makranis  )



Laozi said:


> I am really waiting for the DAY when you will STOP referring your citizens as Refugees or Mohajirs.


Btw those who migrated during partition have fully integrated themselves in Pakistan and have reached top posts examples are Musharaf(Delhi),Zia Ul Haq(Jalhandar) Nawaz (Amritsar but background is Shopian Kashmir) 
Btw my mother side of family is basically from Jammu we migrated to Sialkot Punjab after partition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

Zibago said:


> Afghan Muhajirs will be called Muhajirs other than that all ethnicities have their own names (Kashmiris,Punjabis,Paharis,Pashtuns,Balochs,Seraikis,Sindhis,Baltis,Gilgitis,Hazarawals,Urdu Speaking,Ranghars,Gujratis,Rajistanis,Brahuis,Makranis  )
> 
> 
> Btw those who migrated during partition have fully integrated themselves in Pakistan and have reached top posts examples are Musharaf(Delhi),Zia Ul Haq(Jalhandar) Nawaz (Amritsar but background is Shopian Kashmir)
> Btw my mother side of family is basically from Jammu we migrated to Sialkot Punjab after partition


Ever heard of Urdu speaking people ?

What are they called ?

HINT : MQM


----------



## Asim Mirza

Give me answer indians and pakistani 

Does any country in the world says hes wrong or every thing is not perfect no body says that

try to live with reality dont go with emotions 

As Both nation emotions are used by 3rd party like US RUS or EU

I Live with Truth And die with Truth 

Both Indians and pakistani with fight forver bcoz the amount of Poisson injected by US RUS EU in both nations blood

Will never get to the end of peace


----------



## kamrananvaar

AMCA said:


> Name one UN designated Organization that originates from India and that which the govt sponsors? I know the likes of you are pissed off with Modi and for good!! Live with it.


i am against terrorists period , live with it


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Ea Returns said:


> What world are you living on.... mars? According to you, if sectarian violence is common in Pakistan, it has be ditto everywhere??... Hammam mei sab nange? It's not like that, visit India and see it yourself. This is ISI Media fed propaganda to your subconscious just like Kargil, 65 and 71 were won by you, there is not even iota of truth in it.


I rather go to mars than comming to india and specially for the purpose u asking.. 
If its ISI propaganda that we won then i go by their each and every word cuz it happen and reality is that 1.3 billion people cant do $shit about it.. we are existing and will be here if u like to discover redplanet where ur cartoon charactor come from then u must be from there .. 
When u come back from delusion look in ur east.
We have ur monkies try another story of surgical strike.



AMCA said:


> Met a lot of Muslim guys from Pakistan who had come for their health care to India. All I know their heart beats with India, I just wanna see them in pressure they chose to live in a country where terrorism is at its peak and with people who have been ruining their livelihood.


We pay for that repair u have not this much humanity to do it free so their belongs or beats for where their forfather died for.. 
We are catching and kicking out alot of monkies u dont worry about terrorism pakistanies are facing u have ur own terrorist PM and rape capital to take care of. 



Laozi said:


> Lets see if Any Oppressed Indian seek asylum in Pakistan


Then u didnt watch videos of indians who visit pak and saying things u dont like to hear.
U have ghusbathiyay with in u..


----------



## iPhone

Tom M said:


> You should expect at-least 10% R&AW agents among them for sure.


Good point. easy way to infiltrate Pakistan.


----------



## saiyan0321

One Indian troll comes and the entire thread stands ruined. Just goes to show you how one filthy and dirty fish mucks the pond. Not too mention he attracts others. 

Anyhow ignoring those posters, we welcome them whole heartedly as we have welcomed them every year and hope they enjoy their time here. Its great having them here and hosting them here.


----------



## Divergent

Aww hope these guys have a wonderful time. I like Sikhs. I have a friend who is a Sikh and we get on. Although we do part when Pakistan vs India cricket match is on, friendly competition and banter is harmless lol. 

But more than that we discuss political affairs and she's more aware of what's going on. 

Have a great time


----------



## Ea Returns

RealNapster said:


> so when are our Hindu Indian Friends starting "Pavitra Yatra's " to Pakistan ?



Don't see that coming in close future... people have literally no interest in questioning & exploring the foundation of their beliefs... they are more confined to religious books, whatever hoopla is there in, more like tailgating. Vision of a scholar is a sin. It goes for every religion, We hindu's are no different and situation is worst in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamrananvaar

AMCA said:


> Unfortunately we did show the modesty of not taking money from those who couldn't afford it and their forefathers did not die to make their country a terrorist capital of the world, their forefathers died for something else which is totally the opposite of what Pakistan has today become. We might have our share of problems but our economy and industry is growing at a much bigger and better pace competing with some of the industrialized nations, while Pakistan is yet to come out of the failed nation index.
> 
> We have been catching a lot of cross border inhumans too(I wouldn't want to insult the Monkeys by giving your country's identity)
> 
> 
> 
> If you truly were, you wouldn't be living in Pakistan!! Plus, You have'nt answered my question. I am sure you couldn't google out any.
> 
> 
> 
> And for some reason a Pakistani's word against India sells


as opposed to u who is living under a TERRORIST modi and a country that openly supports terrorism


----------



## Surya 1

I see a more india in pakistan than many part of india. Zardari sahib shown some great gestures. We should protect the holi shrine as it is our common legacy and let the people travel freely and do their holly visit in both countries. Our muslim Brothers are also well comed to visit India whenever and wherever they want. Mia shaeb is also a very sensible guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

@Horus @Oscar @waz @WAJsal This thread has become a troll fest, please close it


----------



## Taimoor Khan

United colours of Pakistan.


----------

